# LW Behind Saddle Water Holder



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

I need some recommendations for a lightweight dual water bottle holder for behind my saddle. Not sure if there are many product offerings out there but the one I checked out at my LBS was a tank. I swear they made the thing out of steel.


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

Take a look at this unit. Beaker Concepts HydroTail.

http://www.beakerconcepts.com/hydrotail.html

I bought mine originally from them direct when they first came out. I have been using it for 6 months with great success. It is a very well thought out design. I am not currently using it as my focus is now short course and I do my longer rides with my road bike and just train short with my tri bike. I would highly recommend this unit.

Cheers.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

bdc88 said:


> Take a look at this unit. Beaker Concepts HydroTail.
> 
> http://www.beakerconcepts.com/hydrotail.html


Very cool design, but the price tag is a bit high for my needs. Even used.


----------

